# Chartering in Europe: Why no Grills?



## bareboatingtheworld (Sep 18, 2009)

I've bareboat chartered in Europe with European friends for over 10 years and have yet to come across a charter that provides a marine BBQ grill like just about everywhere else in the world. We've always brought our own BBQ grill which has made some wonderful meals over the years.

It there a law that prevents grilling off a boat? ... is it because of the density of anchorages in the summer? ... or is a cultural thing? ... maybe it's to keep the restaurant owners happy?

Does anyone know of a charter company that does offer marine bbq's in the Med?

Gaetano Squicciarini
BareboatingtheWorld


----------



## TQA (Apr 4, 2009)

I think the need for the males to burn meat in the open air wjhile wearing a tasteless pinny is a peculiarly American thing.

In some places in and around the US I have been driven to move anchorages by the overpowering waves of barbecue starter fumes emmitting from [usually charter] boats.


----------



## solman55 (Mar 6, 2010)

It depends on what you want to do, Im not sure why they don't, perhaps they dont want their boats to catch fire but thats the only thing I can think of.


----------



## svHyLyte (Nov 13, 2008)

Given the abundance of good, inexpensive, restaurants and cafe's and the wonderful foods and wines I suspect the logic might be "Why would anyone want to waste time with a grill?", no?


----------



## CapTim (Aug 18, 2009)

It's probably just because I'm a tasteless, ignorant, fume-spouting idiot american, but a good grill is never a waste of time 

And a lot of those water-front restaurants are both snobbish and overpriced.. give me a few good friends and some fresh food cooked on the open water any day.


----------



## remetau (Jan 27, 2009)

CapTim said:


> It's probably just because I'm a tasteless, ignorant, fume-spouting idiot american, but a good grill is never a waste of time
> 
> And a lot of those water-front restaurants are both snobbish and overpriced.. give me a few good friends and some fresh food cooked on the open water any day.


+1 on that. I love cooking some fresh caught local fish or lobster on our grill for friends.


----------



## bareboatingtheworld (Sep 18, 2009)

Bareboat chartering the Med with my Italian friends we've always brought their marine grill, his California born wife insisted he buy it and cook everything but pasta on it. Something about keeping the oven off below during hot summer charters and saving water by reducing the number of greasy pans to clean.

Personally, I agree with CapTim and Remetau, good friends and grilled food go great together. Plus, my Italian buddy is a master Octupus hunter. Nothing like polippo on the grill.

There is a difference regarding charcoal and fire starter in Europe. I haven't ever come across american style compressed charcoal, bags usually contain pieces of burned wood which burn very quickly so often just a small starter cube does the job. Much less "toxic" than our starter fluid. That being said, my Italian buddy absolutely loved using the starter fluid when he chartered in Baja. Couldn't believe it could be so easy to start a fire.

Gaetano
www. bareboatingtheworld.com


----------



## kellysails (Nov 1, 2008)

TQA said:


> I think the need for the males to burn meat in the open air wjhile wearing a tasteless pinny is a peculiarly American thing.


 Hey there, I resemble that remark, yes I do like to BBQ (grill) but I never wear a "tasteless pinny" (had to research that a bit) while doing it. My wife burned all my "pinny" the day after we were married.

During our charter trips to Croatia and Greece (Cyclades) we did not see a single BBQ in use. I've come to the conclusion that due to the prevalence med moor and rafting X deep off of docks it is probably a good idea that charter companies don't supply "grills".

And yes, BBQ is an important American cultural "thing" as we thoroughly enjoy the act of group cooking off the stern of a sailboat or anywhere for that matter. Although we find little hardship in giving up the "grill" for experiencing the beauty of the Med. The food provided in the Tavernas is usually of the best quality and is inexpensive. In the BVI the food is VERY expensive and is hit or miss on quality, BBQ'ing is the best option there.

-craig "[email protected]"


----------

